# Still Learnin Lat 36 Sprigging



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm converting my 31,500 sq/ft from fescue/common Bermuda to Latitude 36 Bermuda.

I've been killing it for about 6 weeks now. Common was holding on at first, but seems to not be backing back at this time.

The plan is to use a Harley rake to smooth it out, fix the holes and settling, and give it a good bed to grow into. Was all set to get it done and then constant rain started. The rain has really shown a light on where water pools.

So now I'm either waiting for it to stop raining and dry up which will require at least 4 days of no rain at this point or grab some topsoil and start working on the low spots now. Kind of in a holding pattern on what to do. But I'm already tired of dead grass so, I can't wait too long.

I don't plan on topdressing the sprigs with anything as that would be costly and admittedly a lot of work for 26k. The plan is to roll or crimp it it and water the heck out of it.

Here are some pictures of the old grass dying.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Got the yard torn up, somewhat leveled (think that is still lacking) hopefully slopes better, and had the sprigs spread and rolled.

During this I learned that an irrigation line had a landscaping spike through it. I hadn't ran the irrigation in a while because it's been so wet. Apparently when adjustments were made to the landscaping border, the spike was hammered into the pipe. Didn't find out until today. I thought I fixed it and the sprigging continued and was completed. Then when that zone ran I learned it obviously had other issues or I hadn't completely fixed it. So I still have that to fix tomorrow. I'm having someone else do it though because of work. I hope I don't lose the sprigs in that zone, but I am sure I will. 🤦🏻‍♂️

They also put down 15-15-15.

The sprinklers that are working are pretty much working around the clock but I may disk that back tomorrow depending on what it looks like. The supplier said a few times that more is better, but reading here I know that they just need to stay wet. Problem is my soil doesn't drain great and it takes a long time to get through 11 zones.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Day 2.

Turns out I had another landscape spike through the same section of pipe. Hopefully those sprigs can be saved. They did get some water and it was fixed by 10:30 AM or so.

The installer set the sprinkler to run every 4 hours starting at 6AM. It was set for a 3 hour and 40 minute cycle. So that pretty much meant 24/7. Seems a bit excessive and like it's too much at one time instead of short frequent cycles to keep the stolons moist. I can't really tell if the stolons are staying wet or not because the yard is complete mud. I'm also getting some slight pooling although not as much as I would've expected with that amount of water. I know the wife is already annoyed by the amount of water.

@Movingshrub , I know you mentioned you had watered more around every hour. I feel like I should be more along those lines instead of waiting every 4 hours for more water to each zone. Thoughts? I hate to change what the installer did, but seems excessive. They also recommend fertilizer each week and I can't imagine it drying out enough to walk on. I was slipping and sliding when I walked to check on sprinklers.

Anyone else have suggestions regarding watering?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Each zone is running for 3h and 40m straight?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

My goal was to keep the sprigs from drying out. Who cares if 6" deep has water of the top is dry. The sprig doesn't have roots at the beginning. I ran each zone for a few minutes every hour during day light, with every half hour during peak heat of the day, and every 3-4h after sunset.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Each zone is running for 3h and 40m straight?


No, 11 zones running for a total of 3 hr 40 min. I reduced it to 3 hours this morning.



Movingshrub said:


> My goal was to keep the sprigs from drying out. Who cares if 6" deep has water of the top is dry. The sprig doesn't have roots at the beginning. I ran each zone for a few minutes every hour during day light, with every half hour during peak heat of the day, and every 3-4h after sunset.


I think I'm going to work it out to be more like your schedule. I never would've guessed he would've set it up like he did, but have been hesitant to change it.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

How often is that 3h40m cycle running?


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

It was every 4 hours.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

How did I miss this thread.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm confused... so each individual zone is running how often for how long?


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> I'm confused... so each individual zone is running how often for how long?


11 zones for a total of 3 hours 40 minutes. Had each zone running for 20 minutes each. So system would run for 3 hours and 40 minutes, rest for 20 minutes, then start the whole thing over again. All day long. I changed it to each zone a few minutes every hour. Still putting a lot of water out, but the lag between each watering is less now. I did not see the sense of zone 11 getting saturated then waiting 4 hours to get more water when the actual sprigs need to be moist, not the soil. As @Movingshrub said.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Oh, I see now. I was thinking each zone was running for over 3 hours straight. Yeah, what @Movingshrub did was a great schedule. Just spritz them every hour or so to keep them from drying out. Once they establish and take root you can start stressing them to push roots deeper. This is going to be cool to follow!


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

This is actually very stressful. Maybe it's my OCD. The ground is soaked but the sprigs that I can safely reach around the edges seem semi moist to dry. I am trying to decide if I wait to spread fertilizer until after I can reduce the sprinklers to a couple times a day. No way I can walk on it right now.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

So my neighbor got mad and asked me to turn off my sprinklers because his yard was flooded. There have always been problems in that area. I explained it was an error and created by the stupid run times the first 24 hours. But with Cristobal coming through, I turned them off for 24 hours.

Starting to see some greening up at day 7 (was seeing it the whole time really but it picked up more today). Some areas aren't looking great due to over saturation. I'm hoping that the new sprinkler routine helps. I'll definitely be doing some leveling next year which wasn't really in the plans.

Hopefully it can dry enough that I can spread fertilizer on it around the 11-14 day mark. Fingers crossed for that and more greening up.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Day 13. I'm slowly transitioning to less water at this point. Have some good growth in some areas, the best being where it was the wettest for the past 12 days. It's been a struggle to keep it moist without flooding it. I'm not sure what I'll do as far as a watering schedule right now. I've made it where it is watering about 25 minutes every other hour and will likely reduce that more in the next couple of days. Start to give them more of a watering like newly laid sod. 
Plan to give it more N tomorrow or the next day, depending on how soft the ground is.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@Still learnin this looks great. Did you end up rolling or using a cultipacker? Sorry if I missed that detail


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

@probasestealer used a cultipacker.

I'm dissapointed in the grading/leveling but as long as I can get through the winter without terrible ponds in the yard, I'll do at least one major leveling job next year. At 31,500 sq/ft it won't be cheap or fun to do much!


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Seeing some decent growth and spread. One runner I saw this morning was 5-6 inches long. Even where sprinkler coverage wasn't optimal, there's some sporadic green.

With that comes nutsedge and spurge. I was prepared for the nutsedge, but spurge wasn't on my list to tackle. Hate spurge. I have some MSM Turf but it scares me. Hopefully the reduction in watering to 3 times a day will help firm the ground up and I can get my mower on it soon to spray. Need to lay down some N in the next couple of days as well.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Seeing some great growth in some areas and good growth in others. What's interesting is that even in areas where very little irrigation is covering, there is some green.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@Still learnin Excellent progress. When did you begin fertilizing and how much N are you using? I'm at about 10 days and thought it is time for me to apply a 1/2 lb/M or so.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> @Still learnin Excellent progress. When did you begin fertilizing and how much N are you using? I'm at about 10 days and thought it is time for me to apply a 1/2 lb/M or so.


Thank you. I'm trying not to inspect it every hour. 😂

The supplier recommended nitrogen every week @ 75 lbs/acre and 15-15-15 @ 50 lbs/acre every 4th week. I'm not going that heavy but I have poured it on. If my math is correct, that would be about 1.75 lbs of N . I've spread Urea twice now, once at 1 lb/M and once at 1.5 lb/m.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Still learnin said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > @Still learnin Excellent progress. When did you begin fertilizing and how much N are you using? I'm at about 10 days and thought it is time for me to apply a 1/2 lb/M or so.
> ...


Cool, thanks. I'd be worried about nitrogen burn applying that much but I suppose if you have unlimited water it would be ok. :thumbup:


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Trying to come up with a plan to spray for weeds this weekend or next weekend. I'll be at 3 weeks in a couple days. I'm getting extremely heavy weed pressure. Nutsedge like crazy which I think I'll target with Sedgmaster. I have Celsius on hand as well that I had planned to use since temps are running at or above 85. Problem is, I think I have some widespread goosegrass. I'm not good at identifying weeds though.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

@Spammage identied it as crabgrass. I'm glad I'm not good at identifying weeds, I was starting to stress!


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Applied LawnStar soil aerator and toot him concentrate yesterday morning. Applied urea last night at about 1.4 lbs/N. Water it in this morning. Going to see what that gives me over the next week and maybe adjust the N down. That's getting expensive. Just hate to go against what the supplier recommended.

Spraying for weeds this evening. They're out of control and are getting increasingly annoying.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

24 days from sprigging.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Coming along nicely. What does your supplier recommend waiting until applying any herbicides? I'm hand pulling crabgrass so far. You do have a lot of sedge it looks like in the first photo. second photo is mostly broadleafs, nothing to worry about really.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> Coming along nicely. What does your supplier recommend waiting until applying any herbicides? I'm hand pulling crabgrass so far. You do have a lot of sedge it looks like in the first photo. second photo is mostly broadleafs, nothing to worry about really.


I'm mainly worried about the sedges. Spread like wildfire. They've been a constant pain. I just want to give the Bermuda more room to grow.

Supplier said 4 weeks to spray MSM and 24D. I'm going to spray just a couple days ahead of 4 weeks because of my schedule.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@Still learnin What's happening man?


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> @Still learnin What's happening man?


I had 100% coverage at 4 weeks in areas that it stayed moist (probably a bit too much). Overall, I'd say my coverage at 6 weeks is 85%. I had some bad sprinkler coverage and other stupid issues. Had some issues with spraying fertilizer that left a few burn spots that are recovering, etc... overall I'm very very pleased with the grass. It's beautiful.

I'm going to keep pushing the fertilizer and hope for 100% coverage by September. There are places that I'm wishing I could lay down PGR but I don't want to quite yet. It definitely helps thicken the grass, but lateral growth slows in my experience.

I'll try to get some pics up soon. I've battled an irrigation leak as well and hope to do some leveling next month. I'm most dissatisfied with the leveling. I can't get quite as low of a cut as I want because of it. Still beats the heck out of fescue every day of the week!


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Here you can see the difference in coverage on one week. The bottom left of the picture there has been some pretty good spread in an area where my sprinkler coverage wasn't ideal at first.

The top picture was a week ago and the bottom is today.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

This stuff grows like crazy when you're throwing N at it. I'll have to post pics after I can cut it again. I needed to cut it today but it rained and looks like rain for a few days now.

It's super thick in most areas. I have 4-5 what I would say major areas that I need some really good lateral growth. I also need a good leveling job. I did let it grow out on the driveway then trimmed it and spread the clippings in three small areas. 3 days after sprigging they were already tacking down. Amazing what this stuff can do.

I also put a lot (about 1 yard) of sand in a small area where sod was laid because of the swingset. Not only did the sod need leveling but the height between sod and sprigs needed work. After 11 days only one small area is struggling where the sand was super thick and the sprigs hadn't taken off great. The rest had grown through in a few days with minimal watering.

I'll post a picture of some of the newest sprigs. These have been down 5 days. Other pic is the struggling sod area.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@Still learnin any 2021 updates?


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

No updates worth noting. Very disappointed with greenup in a lot of areas. Some of the areas are low and I know I need to fix them so water doesn't sit. The other areas, I'm scratching my head on. It started greening up in March then went backwards and has slowly started again the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Almost 12 months in to my Bermuda journey, I figured I'd add to the journal. The weather has been terrible this year and I'm battling sections that haven't come back after winter. They're mostly lower lying areas so I'm not sure if water sat on them too long or what. I do have some fungus that I'm spraying this weekend.

I'm preparing to aerate and level with about 44 tons of sand in a couple weeks. Temps are finally climbing and I'm hoping the aerating and leveling helps with the water issues. It's going to be a chore, but have a tractor and a teenager or maybe two to help. Should be a blast.

I'm also slated to get an Automower to take care of a large portion of the yard, including all of the Latitude 36.

Ended 2020 with full coverage except for one area where Irrigarion doesn't hit.

First pic is last November when it started going dormant. Next pics are this year.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

After hitting the turf with multiple apps of urea, I bit the bullet and ordered sand. Figured it would be nice and warm Memorial Day weekend. It has to be the coldest start to Memorial Day weekend in a long time. But the 44 tons of sand was already here and the aerator was rented.

I scalped (as low as my rotary will go) on Friday and picked the aerator up. Saturday morning we marked the sprinklers and what valve boxes and popups I could see and aerated. We tried to pick up the cores, but the lawn seeeper broke so we used a drag to try to break them up as much as possible.

Had a tractor and a few hands to help. Tractor transporting sand was the slow part. We had two drags going and 2 rakes/brooms. 44 tons is a lot. I thought we were getting low but I could've swore the sand multiplied. But it wasn't hard work.

Tractor tire ended up going down so we ended up having maybe 6-8 tons left to do once the tractor is up and running again.

If I were to do it again, I would've had a better plan on the cores. I'm glad aerated, but I'm concerned the cores will mess up the leveling progress. I've also noticed areas where sand hasn't filled the holes. Hopefully that changes upon watering. Also wish I could've scalped lower. It looked like the yard was getting dethatched by the drags. 😂

40k is too much to hand water so I'm using the irrigation and will hand water select areas after a couple of days. Hoping for steady rain in a few days.

Will hopefully finish up tomorrow and do any touchups with what sand is left.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

All 44 tons is spread. Honestly, I think I could've used more. I see areas that needed more a d then some areas are an inch thick. I borrowed drags and maybe I should have one built. Definitely will not do it again without a tractor. At least not anything more than a few tons. Tractor was a lifesaver. Hopefully hot weather returns and I start seeing some progress.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Got a new mower today. Time will tell how well it works.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

dibs 
1 week - ive set it up wrong
1 month - scratching head after reading manual 1000 times
2 months - Arguing with the shop and manufacturer and looking at the warranty period for a refund
6 months - bin


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Buffalolawny said:


> dibs
> 1 week - ive set it up wrong
> 1 month - scratching head after reading manual 1000 times
> 2 months - Arguing with the shop and manufacturer and looking at the warranty period for a refund
> 6 months - bin


What were your issues?


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Losing connection with base. Returns to base all the time. Stays a meter away from the perimeter of the grass. Too slow to cut. Need 10 or 20 cut the size of lawn. 600mtr sq should be 60mtr sq in reality. Multiple lawns need an individual mowers. Concept good but practicality bad.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Still learnin said:


> Got a new mower today. Time will tell how well it works.


Nice work, that's a hell of a lot of sand you moved. I'm in for updates on the mower thoughts.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> Still learnin said:
> 
> 
> > Got a new mower today. Time will tell how well it works.
> ...


It was a lot of sand. Took a day and a morning because of equipment issues. Sad thing is, I realistically probably need another load just as big. I'll probably just spot level several areas later this summer, I don't think my wife wants me to do that much again this year.

I'm still waiting on the fairway kit, but I'll give some updates after I get a feel for it. I have some problem areas (where I need to address drainage issues) that it's had trouble with. Other than that, it just goes and cuts and then charges and does it all over again. It's extremely quiet and easy to use.


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

Buffalolawny said:


> Losing connection with base. Returns to base all the time. Stays a meter away from the perimeter of the grass. Too slow to cut. Need 10 or 20 cut the size of lawn. 600mtr sq should be 60mtr sq in reality. Multiple lawns need an individual mowers. Concept good but practicality bad.


Sounds like you had a rough go at it. I've had my 450x with the fairway kit installed for 2 seasons with no issues. Mine mows well upwards of 6+ hours before returning to the base to recharge, mows quick considering I don't really care how long it takes as long as it gets the job done. What do you mean need 10 or 20 robots to cut under 7000 sqft? Not sure how its done in Australia but generally in the States we mow our own lawns and don't really have community mowers to share for all of the houses so not sure about why the robot would be out mowing everyone's lawn. They do actually have an install guide for sharing the mower across properties if you install the boundary between properties to handle that. Which Husqvarna model did you have? Sucks that it wasn't a positive win for you.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Automower update: 
The only issues I've had with the automower are getting stuck in wet sand and breaking blades. Both are issues that I created by not having a level lawn or grass in areas and cutting low. I need to add some sand around the driveway and the water meter which will hopefully fix the broken blade issue.

I installed the fairway kit this morning. Either the grass is too high (supposed to be @ 0.8 inches) or my lawn is even more unlevel than I thought. I tried to scalp at the lowest setting and it kept getting a blockage. So I raised it to setting 3 and so far so good. Not sure how low that is or if I'll try to go lower this year or not.

Long story short, I love the automower. It's met my expectations and the only downfalls are probably my fault.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Pre fairway kit:


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

Still learnin said:


> Automower update:
> The only issues I've had with the automower are getting stuck in wet sand and breaking blades. Both are issues that I created by not having a level lawn or grass in areas and cutting low. I need to add some sand around the driveway and the water meter which will hopefully fix the broken blade issue.
> 
> I installed the fairway kit this morning. Either the grass is too high (supposed to be @ 0.8 inches) or my lawn is even more unlevel than I thought. I tried to scalp at the lowest setting and it kept getting a blockage. So I raised it to setting 3 and so far so good. Not sure how low that is or if I'll try to go lower this year or not.
> ...


If the grass is really thick it can be really hard for the robot to take it down low going to the bottom. Which insert did you install the 10mm or the 12.5mm? If you used the 12.5mm just be aware don't run it on the lowest setting of HOC 1, with that insert 12.5mm aka .49" starts at mow HOC 2. I actually use that that insert in the spring will scalping at run it at HOC 1 to really scalp and chew up the grass. Just give it a few days when you are working the HOC down with the Automower and let it mow 24x7 till the HOC is down. I start the season at the 10mm early to get the grass low and moving and this week now that the grass is really vigorous I've bumped up to the 12.5mm .49" I find the color on the tifgrand to really pop at that HOC. Also don't freak out if you see what looks like the mower pulling up little tufts of grass once the density is insane. The mower cuts at an angle and its basically thinning the turf in spots of bermuda that are to dense. Just let it do its thing. If you're interested I can dive deeper into what causes it and why not to panic.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

HungrySoutherner said:


> Still learnin said:
> 
> 
> > Automower update:
> ...


I put the 10mm on there. I would've kept it at the lowest setting, but I was afraid it would never finish since it kept having a blockage. Would you suggest going down a level after a few days?

I read in another of your posts where the blades are at a slight angle so it lifts and cuts and that is why some grass looks torn up for a bit. Did I read that correct? I'd thought I had read where you scalped with it on setting 1. Did you just jump it to setting 2 after the scalp? That was my plan for next year if this year didn't work out. I'll have to mess with the inserts and see where latitude 36 looks best.

I'm honestly very happy with it but wouldn't mind getting lower, simply because I've never had really short grass. But I'm perfectly content with 0.80 inches if that's the best I can get. It's still light years ahead of my rotary.


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

I would just work it down over the next 2 weeks if the Bermuda is that thick. Just keep it running nonstop and keep taking it down one notch every 24-48 hours till it's not cutting anything and then you are all
Set. It's easier in the spring because dormant dry Bermuda cuts easy and you can use the 12.5 adapter at the 1 setting to really get a lot of the dead stuff out. I just let it run like that for 2 days straight and ran the push mower to bag it up . Then I swapped in the 10mm cutter


----------

